# How long does pain last after egg collection?



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I had egg collection today and although the pain of the procedure was pretty much what i expected i am in considerable more pain than i expected since i have come home, i'm finding it very unfortable to move around as my insides feel so tender. This is my first IVF so everything is new to me, i'm just wondering if this is normal and how long i can expect it to last for?

Thanks

Boo xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

That sounds quite normal, you'd of been given pain killers earlier that will slowly be wearing off. I found I couldn't stand up straight in the evening and was rolling around in bed in pain. You need to rest and take some paracetamol. I found that it took a few days to wear off, I still have a little discomfort now and my EC was a week ago. Consultant showed me at ET that my ovaries were full of blood from the procedure but this is completely normal. 

How many eggs did you get? Xx


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks JFizz,

I worrying about everything as this is all so unkown to me. They got 11 eggs which i think is ok but again am not really that sure, just praying my phone call about fertilisarion is good in the morning. 

Boo xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

That sounds like a great number, we were told the average was 9. I found waiting for that phone call the worst thing, never been so scared............well actually this waiting is pretty bad too but in a different way. If the pain is still really bad tomorrow tell them when they call you. Fingers cross they are doing their stuff and you'll have some lovely embies tomorrow. Xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

How did they do? Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was in a lot of discomfort for about 5 days.  Just keep and eye on yourself and contact your clinic if you are worried.

X


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

I was in a fair bit of pain (couldn't stand up straight) for about 3-4 days.  Was still a bit sore on day 5 but much less.  I hope you feel better soon and don't worry, it is normal.


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Stacey and lovelypup,

Still in a fair bit of discomfort but the pain is definitely way better than yesterday so thats reasuring, just mega bloated now. 

JFizz out of the 11 there were 9 that were mature and 5 fertilised   they are hoping to take them to blast as there are 5 but will update me tomorrow and call me in for transfer if they struggle overnight. Waiting for that phonecall was the hardest thing i have ever had to do. Praying they behave until monday now    

Boo xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Great news! Such a relief isn't it and then you start the fretting about them making the next 24 hours! Good luck. Xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

As been said all normal, I find the first 2 days really uncomfortable and then it slowly starts to ease but takes about a good 4-5 days to really feel fine again


----------

